# My New/Old Altima



## NissanAltima96 (Jul 11, 2011)

Hello everyone, I'm completely new to the forum and I'm interested in minor to major feedback about how I can get the most out of the Altima I recently purchased. Here are some specifics:

Altima
1996
252,xxx Miles

I know what you may immediately think as to why I would purchase such a well-used vehicle, but times are hard for me now financially after I had to suddenly drop the cash to purchase the altima after the Acura Integra I've been driving for the past three years blew a head gasket and had several other issues that would have cost more to fix than the title and car was worth.

The feedback I'm looking for is from you, the long-term drivers. Is there a high-mileage oil you know works best or prefer to use? Any knowledge as to how far an engine for this make and model can go if properly upkept. 

I'll post more later once I've gotten a good feel for my new/old car and find out what still ticks and what may need maintenance.

Thanks for your time and long reading.


----------



## toddnissan (Oct 12, 2011)

theres lots of high mi oils in most stores. 252k is pretty high so id install a few parts to help engine life such as cold air intake and oil catch to prevent further build up. tune ups every few months wouldnt be a bad idea. keep the car running light with some aluminum parts and there you go should run strong for a bit


----------

